# i got bit



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

by the upgrade bug. i now have an empty 75g tank sitting in my living room. 

i need suggestions for lighting. i'm leaning toward LEDs but there are too many choices and i don't understand all the wattage and stuff! i'll be moving fish and corals over from both my 29g and 14g biocubes and i will be adding corals. can you knowledgeable folks give me some suggestions for a lighting system that won't break the bank?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

For your size tank I would go with BuildMyLeds. Current also has a new Marine with a ramp timer Pro which looks very nice. 

Build My LED Custom LED Lights for DIY Horticulture Aquarium Hobby Lighting
Orbit Marine LED Aquarium Light, Saltwater LED | Current-USA


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm liking these at the moment.I don't hav any but they seem identical to the current true lumen pro which is my main lighting in every tank.They are alot cheaper and I have had issue with the current transformers.The power source for these is like a 1/4 of the price.
Aquarium LED Light Reefbar 48" inch 4ft 2 1 12K White 453 Actinic Blue 35W 48 | eBay
You would be in the 3-6 bar range and probly 2-3 powersources could let timers "ramp them up".All the info about the light is on bottom of page.


----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks for the info! i am looking at buildmyled.com and have found a couple of possibilities. too many decisions!! LOL


----------

